# Monitor Keeps Blinking



## Serelie (Aug 13, 2009)

I recently started using this old computer that my dad had hooked up to the TV. He set it up for me, using the monitor I still had (that worked when I last used it on my old computer).

Well, when he got everything running the monitor wouldn't work. It blink on and off and say 'Out of Frequence' or '45.6 khtz' whenever the screen went black. My dad tried to figure it out but nothing would work, it'd keep doing that.

I left the computer alone for an hour and the screen went black and didn't flicker anymore so I moved the mouse and it brought up the screen and it was working fine. It would only start blinking again if I started running a game. (But again, if I waited an hour or so it'd be fine again.)

Recently, that wouldn't work anymore. I have to now unhook it completly, wait a full hour, then drag it out to the TV and plug it in and boot it up and log in to the computer then wheel it back into the computer room and plug the monitor into it.

But now when I do that it won't work at all. No matter what I do. I've waited 3 hours and tried it and it still wouldn't work. It'd keep blinking on and off saying all that stuff. ): It's so frustrating and we don't have the money to buy a new computer or monitor.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Please post your PC specs.
Brand & Model Number


----------



## Serelie (Aug 13, 2009)

How do I find that info?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If it's a prebuilt there should be a brand name and Model Number on the case, usually on the front.
Have you tried connecting the PC to a PC monitor?


----------



## Serelie (Aug 13, 2009)

The case?
My dad built the computer, it has a sticker on the front that says Powered by Asus though.

We don't have any other monitor in the house besides that one.


----------

